# The Eiffel Tower - How they made it?



## koolbluez (Jan 30, 2007)

Source

Drawings & development photos....

*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_01.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_02.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_03.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_04.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_05.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_06.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_07.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_08.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_09.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_10.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_11.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_12.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_13.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_14.jpg
*files.blogter.hu/user_files/1143/pictures/eiffel_par_x_15.jpg


Eiffel Tower HomePage​


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 30, 2007)

gud ones


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 30, 2007)

Now:
*www.destination360.com/europe/france/images/s/france-eiffel-tower.jpg*perso.orange.fr/anthony.atkielski/EiffelChampSmall.jpg
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d7/Lightning_striking_the_Eiffel_Tower_-_NOAA.jpg/354px-Lightning_striking_the_Eiffel_Tower_-_NOAA.jpg
Pic 1
From the tower
3D Google Map pic by someone


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

Luckly the german did not destroyed it in world war 2.


----------



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

nice. *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/r/auskosten.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

nice post


----------



## GrimRazer (Jan 31, 2007)

great stuff,
Thanks


----------



## desertwind (Jan 31, 2007)

kewl stuff.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol .. This made me remember one of our school trips we went to a village .. In camp fire we were chatting with these village people about Indian buildings and all .. One of these guys wonders how Kutub Minar was erected .. The other guy's words : "Kunwaan khod ke ulta khara kar diya hoga" ..


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 1, 2007)

gr8 post


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## desertwind (Feb 1, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Lol .. This made me remember one of our school trips we went to a village .. In camp fire we were chatting with these village people about Indian buildings and all .. One of these guys wonders how Kutub Minar was erected .. The other guy's words : "Kunwaan khod ke ulta khara kar diya hoga" ..



LOL.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool post


----------

